# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 01/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Vậy là đã trôi qua thêm 1 năm Didau được đồng hành cùng các bạn rồi, chuẩn bị đón một năm mới 2012 thôi nào các bạn ơi  :Smile:  Cập nhật cuối cùng của năm sẽ là những gói khuyến mãi đặc biệt cho dịp tết Nguyên Đán của các khách sạn, resort. Và thành phố biển Busan - Hàn Quốc ngay sau đó hy vọng sẽ là điểm đến năm sau của một số người yêu phong cảnh lãng mạn của xứ sở Kim Chi nha. Cuối cùng, tour đi miền Tây, Bắc Kạn - Lạng Sơn, Úc Châu , Seoul - Jeju, cùng xem và ghi nhớ vào sổ tay du lịch nhé!  :Smile: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Hoi An Pacific Hotel - “Tet pack with Hoi An”*

Giá: 85$ nett/người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐón hoặc tiễn 1 chiều sân bay1 bữa tối với thực đơn Việt/ngườiMassage toàn thân hoặc điều trị mặt (60 phút) cho 2 ngườiMiễn phí xe buýt đưa đón hàng ngày đến phố cổ Hội An và bãi biển riêng theo lịch trìnhThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ 16/1 - 31/1/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Dynasty Resort, Mũi Né - “Chương trình đặc biệt Mũi Né 1”*

Giá: 74$/người (ngày thường), 77$/người (thứ 6, thứ 7)

* Bao gồm:

Xe máy lạnh đi và về1 đêm phòng hướng biển1 bữa ăn sáng, 2 bữa ăn trưa - set menu và 1 bữa ăn tối - lẩu hải sảnTham quan 4 điểm

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/03/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*River Beach Resort & Residences, Hội An - Chương trình khuyến mãi “Du Xuân Phố Hội”*

Giá: 2.765.000 VND/người (phòng áp dụng cho 2 người)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe với điểm tâm tự chọn hàng ngàyTrái cây tươi cho đêm đầu tiênĐưa đón khách tại sân bay Đà Nẵng1 bữa tối tại nhà hàng Cyclo Cafe và thưởng thức nhạc Flamengo cùng với những điệu múa truyền thốngTham quan Mỹ SơnXe đưa đón khách thăm quan phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trình

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến hết 29/2/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Michelia Hotel, Nha Trang - “Honeymoon package - Tình yêu biển & núi”*

Giá: 7.896.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe tại mỗi khách sạn, phục vụ ăn sáng tại phòngPhục vụ nước trái cây khi khách đến khách sạn1 chai rượu, bánh và hoa trang trí trong phòng1 bữa ăn tối kiểu Âu tại khách sạn Michelia & 1 bữa tối kiểu Á tại khách sạn Ngọc Lan cho 2 người (bao gồm 1 ly rượu vang đỏ cho mỗi khách)Thưởng thức trà hoặc cafe hoặc ca cao nóng và bánh ngọt tại hồ bơi khách sạn MicheliaMassage toàn thân cho 2 người tại phòng massage khách sạn Ngọc LanThuế và phí phục vụ

* Lưu ý: Khuyến mãi này chỉ áp dụng cho khách đặt trực tiếp với khách sạn

Chương trình áp dụng đến 20/5/2012 (không áp dụng cho dịp Lễ Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Trung Nam Hai Hotel, Hà Nội*

Giá: 142$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

Đón sân bay2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với 2 chai nước, trái cây và hoa tươiChọn 1 trong 3 tour sau:
City tourHoa Lư - Tam CốcChùa Hương

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

* Busan - Hàn Quốc, thành phố hoa trà*

Là một trong những thành phố biển du lịch lớn của Hàn Quốc, bốn mùa đều có thời tiết đẹp nên thu hút hàng triệu khách du lịch quốc tế đến nghỉ dưỡng mỗi năm. Busan rực rỡ vì được trồng rất nhiều hoa, đặc biệt là hoa trà nên từ lúc nào du khách đã quen gọi là “Thành phố hoa trà”, và đây cũng là loài hoa đặc trưng cho thành phố này. Hãy cảm nhận cảm giác được hòa mình trong không khí mát mẻ dễ chịu của mùa thu hay náo nhiệt trên bãi biển Haeundae vào ngày hè, bấy nhiu thôi là không thể ở nhà được rồi phải không nào!  :Wink: 

*Angel Hotel*

Giá: từ 38 USD

*223-2, Bujeon-2 Dong, Jin-gu, Soemyeon, Busan*
Nằm ở vị trí khá thuận lợi, gần phố đi bộ, trung tâm mua sắm, các quán ăn ngon và giá cả cũng rất thích hợp nữa, mặc dụ khách sạn có nội thất không sang trọng lắm nhưng sẽ đảm bảo cho bạn được sự sạch sẽ và thoải mái tối đa, đừng bỏ qua khách sạn này nhé  :Wink: 

*Samwonjang Motel*

Giá: 27 USD

*58-1, Nampo-dong 5ga, Jung-gu, Busan*
Đây là một lựa chọn vô cùng hợp lý cho những bạn du lịch bụi muốn tiết kiệm chi phí, khách sạn nhỏ nhưng tương đối sách sẽ, và cũng tiện cho việc đi lại của bạn nữa.

----------

